# Hello - new La Pavoni owner



## benp88 (Aug 14, 2016)

After a long time lurking I've now joined up.

I've just bought a La Pavoni Europiccola off eBay - due to be here in the week









This will be my first espresso machine, i'm expecting a steep learning curve but I have a soft spot for mechanical things - hence the lever machine. I believe it's a pretty new unit, post 2000. I'm sure i'll be scouring the 'adding thermocouples' threads in detail!

I'll be looking for some advice on an electric grinder to pair with the machine, i've currently got a Porlex hand grinder that's done me well for cafetieres, aeropress and moka pots.

Cheers, Ben


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. You are indeed in for a steep learning curve, but worth it. Little bit of advice, start a bit coarse and go tighter - otherwise you could end up with a sneezing fit! (don't forget, no solenoids on these to release portafilter pressure).

The La Pavoni works well with a good grinder such as a Mazzer Major, or a Super Jolly depending on budget. Also get some bottles water such as Tesco Ashbeck or better still, Volvic. They don't guzzle water so a big bottle last a while.

You will also need a set of scales. Cheap ones off fleabay work fine as you will need to measure input and output. I've got something like these, which are ideal.

There are plenty of vids on youtube showing you how to use one, so you will get the idea.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Rhys said:


> You will also need a set of scales. Cheap ones off fleabay work fine as you will need to measure input and output. I've got something like these, which are ideal.


No Disrespect to Rhys, and note he says "like these" but that set only weights up to 200g and costs £5.91.

Whilst the set he links to does weigh 0.01g you may find that if you want to weigh your output as well as the input it may not be able to handle the weight of the cup as well as the fluid.

This set goes from 0.1g - 1000g and are only £4.86 delivered.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-1g-1000g-LCD-Mini-Pocket-Electronic-Digital-Jewelry-Weight-Kitchen-Balance-/322101917617?hash=item4afec537b1


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

Welcome - I got mine today and am learning fast....!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> No Disrespect to Rhys, and note he says "like these" but that set only weights up to 200g and costs £5.91.
> 
> Whilst the set he links to does weigh 0.01g you may find that if you want to weigh your output as well as the input it may not be able to handle the weight of the cup as well as the fluid.
> 
> ...


Indeed you are correct, you have in fact found mine (I did say 'like these' as they do look the same. I was doing a quick scan of fleabay as it was late) So yes, get the 1000g ones


----------



## benp88 (Aug 14, 2016)

Rhys said:


> Indeed you are correct, you have in fact found mine (I did say 'like these' as they do look the same. I was doing a quick scan of fleabay as it was late) So yes, get the 1000g ones


Thanks chaps, one set (1000g ones) ordered









Will I get worthwhile results using my porlex grinder in the time it takes me to get sorted properly or am I wasting my time (and considerable effort)?

Is the use of bottled water down to taste, or some durability reason specific to the la pavoni/levers?


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

I use bottled water because the tap water here is as hard as nails and scales up the kettle 1cm deep in a matter of weeks. It also tastes nicer.

I don't know about your grinder but IMHO it is better to have overkill with grinder quality than focus on the espresso machine to the detriment of the grinder. And I am finding that grind is a key variable in La Pavoni use. I'm glad I have a decent stepless grinder.

The results from la Pav are magnificent once you start to get the hang of it and the grind right, and it is really fun.


----------



## benp88 (Aug 14, 2016)

Had the first uses of the Pavoni this weekend, experimenting with the grind (still from the porlex currently), quantity & tamp pressure.

Starting to get there though I think!









Still on the hunt for a grinder - eyeing up a Rancilio Rocky if the price is right.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

benp88 said:


> Had the first uses of the Pavoni this weekend, experimenting with the grind (still from the porlex currently), quantity & tamp pressure.
> 
> Starting to get there though I think!
> 
> ...


What's the budget on the grinder? And what boxes are you looking to tick?


----------



## benp88 (Aug 14, 2016)

Jon said:


> What's the budget on the grinder? And what boxes are you looking to tick?


Up to a couple of hundred probably:

Realistically second hand - some refurbishment could be required

Ideally a relatively small footprint

Handle espresso grind for the pavoni and coarser for aeropress etc.

Doserless

Saw a modified Santos No.1 in the for sale section that caught my eye - any opinions on this for my above use?

Cheers, Ben


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It will be spot on and is a complete bargain


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Just buy it.... even at the further cost of a courier

It ticks a lot of boxes... reasonable size (both burrs and not massive) pretty much zero retention. fast adjustment between espresso and aeropress.

There is room to mod it a little should you wish.

I have one still in use even when owning a Mythos.

edit: So @benp88 where do you live? where must it travel to?


----------



## benp88 (Aug 14, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> It will be spot on and is a complete bargain





grumpydaddy said:


> Just buy it.... even at the further cost of a courier
> 
> edit: So @benp88 where do you live? where must it travel to?


Thanks chaps, my request to post is with the seller! I'm in Leicester, grinder is in Cambridge.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Just a short walk then...or you could catch a bus


----------



## benp88 (Aug 14, 2016)

Well I missed out on the Santos but I've just bagged a fiorenzato f5 on eBay. Looking forward to getting it refurbed as required and grinding soon!


----------



## deedee2003 (Sep 20, 2016)

I am going to buy a Pavoni this week as my first coffee mahine. I am still looking for a grinder. Is Fiorenzato t5 good for this machine?


----------

